# Honey and wax prices



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Last year was our first year and they did OK. I'm hoping our hives do good this year. What I'm trying to figure out now is how much to charge if we get any surplus or add hives. What do you charge? Do you package in honey bears or just any ol' container? Are there containers to avoid? What size sells the best for you?

Thanks, Catherine


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

Some use canning jars, some buy there jars from bee supply places. I myself use one and two pound jars from my local bee supply.
you can get bigger containers, you will get a sence of what sells in your area after you start selling.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We sell quart jars (3 pounds) pint jars (1 1/2 pounds) upside down one pound jars and bears (12 oz and 24 oz).
People like to by the quarts and pints with one of the upside down jars they refill. Some buy the bears to give a gifts and for the younger ones in the family. We have 7oz quilted jars that sell well at Christmas time as the buyer can get a lot of them to hand out in the office or other work place for less money.
Never did good here with cut comb honey so we avoid it. How ever quart jars stuffed with a couple chunks of cut comb and covered with liquid sells very well.

Wax I sell in 3 pound blocks on the internet. the bright yellow capping wax is cosmitic grade and is selling for $5.00 a pound. the brown wax from recycled frames and burr comb sells for $4.50 a pound. Normally the wax is all sold a half hour after I list it.

Even on E Bay they are getting near $5.00 a pound for wax last I looked.

 Al


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Prices Al gave for the wax are good prices. Really good for this area. Craft store prices can be upwards of $8 to $10. If you market wax on Craigslist, I'd probably start it at $6, in 1lb chunks, and do a deal for a 10lb chunk at, say $50 and see what response you get. 

If you go to a farmer's market with the wax, have some 1oz pieces available. MANY seamstresses and cosmetic people will buy a 1oz at 50cents (which turns into $8.00 a lb) or even at $1.00 when they won't buy a full lb. You can use an icecube tray to make 1oz pieces. And they pop out of the tray  (could also use an egg carton as a mold...just use some kind of wax paper or something so the wax doesn't melt into the carton)

honey price...check your store for prices locally. I generally sell a gallon of honey for $40. The 12oz (1lb) bears we sell for $4.50. Quart jars are $10.00. The bears are great for kids, by the way. AND they make great Christmas Gifts  A pair of dipped beeswax candles with a honey bear gets more compliments than anything else I've ever given as a gift.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If people ask me for a pound of wax since I listed the wax for sale as 3 pound blocks. I tell them I can do it for $16.00 a pound. I do not have a mold for one pound blocks so have to fool around to make them one pounders. If you want a pound of my wax buy the 3 pound block and sell the rest how every you want to sell it.

If you can't sell your wax for 5.00 a pound localy then sell it on E Bay. Even after you pay the commission you end up at about $4.00 a pound.

I have one of those silacone cup cake molds that makes wax in a 1/8th pound round block. I get $2.00 each for them. Finiture builders like to coat their nails in it so they drive easier in hard woods with out spliting. I only sell a couple of them a year as a small block like that last a very long time.

If you want to sell your wax for less than $2.00 a pound I'll buy it and pay the shipping too.

 Al


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

In my area 1 oz. of beeswax is going for 75 cents, 1lb is going for $12 to $16 different BK's different prices. 1qt. jars of honey approx. 3lb are going for $12 each....doesn't matter what type of honey, Blackberry, Meadowfoam, Wildflower, Fireweed etc.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the help!! I ended up with dead hives when I went to check. Thought they were alive with all the activity, but they were robbers. So bummed. But I took the honey off of them so I'll have honey for the farmer markets this spring. I think it's moths as there was webs and little white things that look like very small larva or eggs. Going to treat the hives after the robbers clean out the rest of the honey and then order more bees. Sigh...
Again, thanks for your help!!
Catherine


----------

